# Burr oak



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

Went to burr oak today and we caught 13 crappie. Biggest was 12 in and rest were dinks. Water was between 56-58 degree but still a little muddy. Pretty windy but good to go out.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

That's Burr Oak for ya, You have to weed through the little Crappie to catch a keeper size.


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

My wife wants to go camping sometime at burr oak how is it for camping and bass fishing


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

Has lots of campgrounds and some big bass. Lots of pressure this time of year but has some big ones. Plenty of hiking trails too.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Slucas said:


> Went to burr oak today and we caught 13 crappie. Biggest was 12 in and rest were dinks. Water was between 56-58 degree but still a little muddy. Pretty windy but good to go out.


Thanks for the report Slucas. 

Our Southeast Forum has got some good folks on here. And I appreciate it.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

There seems like millions and millions of those 5-6" crappies in Burr Oak. On some days I have been there it seems like you could catch 100 of them in a short outing.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Were heading down next weekend. I hope to post up some good reports!!! BTW.... what's a good choice this time of year for bass. Spinners, jigs ect?
Thanks


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Some guys are having success with the three arm umbrella rigs down around the dam for bass.


----------



## littleboat (Feb 4, 2008)

First place in the Tuesday night tournament was 19+ pounds


----------

